# "No one's heard of ______"



## Test_Subject (May 15, 2008)

There's a couple of movies, shows, and anime I've seen

That no one else has seen.

List them here.

Tekkonkinkreet
A really awesome anime film! WATCH IT. DD:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0A97Qz7X6A

Interstella 5555
A giant techno musical thing. Daft Punk FTW.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JqbSaOw0TvE

Paprika
A masterpiece from Satoshi Kon. Awesome movie, I highly suggest it.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NclRSeV4pBA

We Are the Strange
An independent made by one guy. Check out his Youtube channel for more info.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6qCSahatkbk

Dead Leaves
Another awesome anime movie. Comic book style art FTW.  D:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rT9-l9SkihI

WonderShowzen
Ok wut. Kid's show for schizos. I own both seasons. D: Can't find a trailer or clip. Watch one episode and you'll see.

I'll update this thread as I remember more.

Post your obscure stuffs. D:


----------



## Molotov (May 16, 2008)

WONDERSHOWZEN CAUSES PSYCHOS FROM BABIES.
ASK THE JEWISH NUMBAH.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

*Anime movie*-
"Bio Hunter"
"Mobile Suit Gundam F91"

*Anime Series*-
"Banner of the Stars"
"Crest of the Stars"
"Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam"


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "Mobile Suit Gundam F91"
> 
> "Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam"



Own both :3 Great stuff.  Obviously you like the UC Century gundam shows. Same here o.o

But imma have to agree on the f91 part....i tried to show a few people it and they didn't believe it existed o.o;;;

But for show....0080 War In The Pocket...they showed it through like 2 times and it being only 6 episodes no one really saw it. <.< People are like. Woah i never saw this before when they pick up the dvd case at a store. Wonder why? *scratches head*

Either wise i can't think of any shows that haven't been under watched and all...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

I like 0080.  Episodes 4 and 6 were the best IMO.


----------



## ShaoShao (May 17, 2008)

Tekkonkinkreet was quite the disappointment for me. After reading reviews and watching trailers and music videos I thought it was going to be great, but it was both predictable and completely unexplainable. I'm assuming many explanations from the manga were left out, and as a result we get a raiju called minotaur and physics defying abilities that don't even feel like they fit in Treasure Town.

I found it very hard to like the main characters and things that felt like they should be a major turning point just... happened and were insignificant afterwards. The one part that engaged me was the yakuza guy who planned to move out with his girlfriend, but only because it was so tragic.

After seeing it I then discovered that other anime fans with similar interests to me had all heard the opposite in reviews, and that most hated the film. Supposedly it's preferred by those new to anime, however my mother attempted to watch it with me and was completely lost within the first ten minutes.

Ergh, excuse the rant. It seems a bit of an odd thing to say nobody's heard of, since it's so well publicised - which was why I expected something pretty good, y'know?



I'll agree on Paprika. Satoshi Kon and Susumu Hirasawa = love. It was a wonderful change from more conventional stuff (I won't spoil why, though I'm sure Google is quick to), with many intriguing ideas about technology and a great use of dream sequences (loved the imagery too). I really can't think of anything I disliked about it (I even appreciate the hand going through the body thing, though unpleasant to view, I sort of laugh at how no female friend I've shown the film to hasn't squirmed at it. It's very effective at describing that character's real personality).


Hmmm... I doubt there's anything no one's heard of that I know of, but I'll recommend some often overlooked series (or just those outside of the casual watchers' view):

Fukumoto. I love Fukumoto's stuff. Akagi, Kaiji, even started on Ten and Gin to Kin (the manga that is, only Akagi and Kaiji have anime adaptations). The Akagi anime is great fun, typical we-explain-zomg-elite-mahjong-playing stuff goes on, but the characters and so on really do make it that much more enjoyable than other series.

Kaiji is also fun but you have to put up with a lot of cringing. Even as a fan I sit watching episodes shouting 'NO, STUPID! THINK! THINK, DAMNIT!' at my screen. He is adorable though.

I should mention though, Fukumoto's stuff is usually turned down immediately based on one factor: the noses. The style is a bit softer in the Kaiji anime, but in Akagi it's pretty distinct.

More animu? Well, Monster is definitely worth looking into, though it may seem to take its time getting to the tenser bits. Skipping the opening it's about a Japanese doctor chasing a serial killer about Germany, to 'correct' the mistake of saving his life.

More recent titles I'd recommend would be Ghost Hound and Chi's Sweet Home. Yes, the second is known as 'piddle animu' and has a lot of references to using the loo in some eps, but hey, three minutes an episode of a cute kitten running around playing with stuff.

Ghost Hound is by the same guys as Ghost in the Shell and follows a bunch of middle school students in a rural village exploring the spiritual side of their home via out of body experiences. In the process they spy on adults and pursue answers to some tragic mysteries (like the kidnapping of the main character and his sister when they were little, which was shortly followed by one character's dad committing suicide).

Actually, some things people probably won't know much about:

The Jdrama of Yasha is a pretty good watch and does really kick you in the shins at moments by going against what would be predictable. The story follows two brothers who were lab experiments; they are super intelligent, immune to almost all disease or something and generally Gary Stu-ish. The twist is that, in today's society and against a viral epidemic, that's not worth much. It does have quite the cliche though that one brother is supposed to be evil, but in the end I don't think the good one was particularly good and the bad one does redeem himself.

Started watching the Kdrama Winter Sonata the other day, and after one episode I must say it looks promising. I'm still not used to the Korean language and there were points where a sound mic bobbed on the screen, but for a realistic setting, modern day drama, it's good stuff. I'm certainly interested in the main high school love triangle going on.


Any Youtube previews I give are going to end up being opening sequences or fan made vids, since those are the sort of things that either got me interested in the first place or make me look back on a series and think 'that was awesome'. They'll probably not be to everyone's taste.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bUJy8vgI_z0 (Akagi fanvid, some spoilerage but it's very brief)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lnoDYhgmO90 (Ghost Hound opening)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WwlCu5TBneE (Monster opening, trust me, the tune grows on you)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3XzqF-nXdkM (Kaiji ending, because I love the image at the end showcasing all the characters and bets)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=x2gtro0qC1E (scene from ep one of Winter Sonata. The girl politely announces on the school radio that the new guy who was meant to help her didn't show up, then he decides he will go and finds her dancing like an idiot)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Nvquz7awo (episode four of Chi's Sweet Home)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ToIOO3fw3fo (Yasha fanvid, it's what got me interested. It's not that great but a better preview than the opening sequence)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 17, 2008)

Capitol Critters. Ran back around 1991, and only for 7 out of the 13 made episodes before getting yanked. (Other 6 were eventually aired on Cartoon Network)


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Capitol Critters. Ran back around 1991, and only for 7 out of the 13 made episodes before getting yanked. (Other 6 were eventually aired on Cartoon Network)



*waves hand* I remember that one. Fish Police and Family Dog came out about the same time, I think people were trying to cash in on the Simpsons popularity and just didn't quite get it. 

Has anyone ever heard of "Rubin & Ed"? No, they haven't. One of the greatest indie movies ever made, creepy and weird and yet at the same time rather sweet. Rubin is an autistic loser who is mourning his dead (surfing, watermelon-eating) cat Simon, which he keeps in his freezer because he can't find a perfect place bury. He can't find the perfect place to bury it because he never leaves his room. Ed is a henpecked sad sack salesman trying to recruit people for a get-rich-quick seminar, and if he's successful he thinks his screeching harpy of an ex-wife will love him again. They meet and realize they can use each other - Ed needs to fill seats and Rubin needs someone with a car to get out into the Utah desert to bury Simon. Of course, they run off the road and get stranded and odd couple buddy comedy hilarity ensues.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 17, 2008)

Honestly, I thought CC was good, but the problem was, it ran opposite The Simpsons (back when it was good) and so not many people watched it. It dealt with a lot of RL issues, like death, guns, drugs, dishonest politicans, etc.


----------



## delgrotto (May 17, 2008)

No one that I have mentioned it to has ever heard of RahXephon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RahXephon

It's a very strange anime...and very hard to explain, really. It has giant fighting robot/creatures though  So it's at least mildly entertaining.

When I watched it, it really played with my mind for some reason, in that it didn't make much sense at all. However, it draws you in anyway.

I bought the box-set after seeing it late night on G4 a couple years ago. The art is worth checking out, if anything. Apparently there is a movie too, but I've yet to see it.


Another one of my favorites is Kemonozume, which is even more bizaare. The story is basically set around "monsters" who masquerade as people. Some try to blend into normal society but strain to keep their monster tendencies at bay. It's another anime that plays on your mind, as there is no real story, but it's strangeness begs you to finish it till the end.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemonozume


----------



## RedVein (May 17, 2008)

"Your pregnant? HOw the hell did that happen?!"
"What do you think?!"
"You mean... when we were in the cell?"

Dead leaves was a freakin awesome movie, I loved it, and the climax was just so freakin cool.

Now for things that no one has heard of.
*Gokusen*
Awesome anime about a Yakuza mob boss that wan't to become a school teacher.
It's kinda short, but it's pretty awesome. 

*Eureka 7*
Awesome adult swim show that I don't think anyone watches. 
I love is, it was an awesome anime, You poeple should catch it on youtube.
Look for someone named asskickulater, he has all the eppisodes. 

*Eiken*
Awesome anime about a kid who joins a club of nothing but girls with giant 
breast. It is an awesome love story. 

And those are the three shows that I think no one has heard of. You should check them out, they are awesome, all of the. You should also see the live version of Gokusen.


----------



## copperfur (May 17, 2008)

A show on fox a LONG time ago that I liked called Wonderfalls. It got canceled= I cried T^T


----------



## Test_Subject (May 17, 2008)

@ShaoShao:
Aww, I love Tekkon! T_T
It made perfect sense to me, though. I dunno, I understood it. And when I said no one's heard of it, I mean it's not known to most of the people I ask.

And yes, Paprika was prolly the best anime movie of '07.
..HOLY CRAP. THEY HAVE HUGE NOSES.  DDDD:
Also, the Chi's Sweet Home thing was SOO cute.  

@Delgrotto: Oh, I always wanted to Watch RahXephon. It looked real interesting. D:

@RedVein: I've seen Eureka Seven! That show is the bomb biggity bomb!   I need to watch all the eps., still.....T_T

2 more shows to add to the roster:
Alien Nine: Such an awesome series, albeit short. It's basically about some middle schoolers fighting aliens, but underneath the surface is the story of a girl who must learn to grow up before she's ready. It also has a weird ending, but the manga continues it, so. 4 eps. long, but they manage to pack a lot in there. Also, I love the art style. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=br6U9Ydwbso

Kino's Journey: WIKI BITCHES
In Kino's Journey, the protagonist, Kino, accompanied by a talking motorcycle, a Brough Superior motorcycle named Hermes, travels through a mystical world of many different countries and forests, each unique in its customs and people. Kino only spends three days and two nights in every town, without exception, on the principle that three days is enough time to learn almost everything important about a place, while leaving time to explore new lands. Kino says in The Land of Visible Pain that this principle is probably a lie, specifically noting "if I stay any longer, I'm afraid I will settle down." A phrase repeated in the anime and novels is "The world is not beautiful, therefore it is." Kino's Journey explores what the anime director Ryutaro Nakamura described as "a radical sense of 'beauty,"[2] and brutality, loneliness, nonsense, oppression and tragedy are often juxtaposed against compassion and a fairy-tale atmosphere.
GOD I love this anime. It's really, really good. Definitely on my top ten.
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=12689389


----------



## Samael (May 18, 2008)

A show I remember (sort of) from my youth that I have yet to find anyone who has either heard of or remembers it was a little show called "The Legends of Treasure Island". Not even I remember that much about it - cartoon, furries, pirates, Chris Barrie, Dawn French, Hugh Laurie (names that will probably ring a bell if you happen to dwell in Britain). All I particularly remember is it was one of many things that probably ended me up here, in this ole fandom.

Also, when I'm still rambling about the shows I watched as a kid nobody seems to remember: The Mask was pretty fun and Mighty Max was pretty bitching. I didn't know many shows that would actually go for a flippin' TPK.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 28, 2008)

*Anime Series-*
Neon Genesis Evangelion

*Anime Movie-*
Samurai X 'Director's Cut'


----------



## Calamity (May 28, 2008)

Evangelion was pretty sweet...didnt get to watch the movies tho

some anime i liked
Gantz- dead people and aliens, lol. (kinda bloody)
Baki the Grappler- a boy wants to become the greatest fighter in the world
Shingu- started, but havent continued...interstellar wars?

anime movie
A Kite- about a female assassin...thats all im going to say
Fist of the North Star- very old. lots of action


----------



## Data_stalker (May 28, 2008)

Whats funny is most of these animes you all put up here I know about

Evangelion was a religion to me for awhile. I have every episode + End of Evagelion + Rebirth. 

Some I notice no one put up

Trigun- Insanity + old school western gun battles mixed with future weapons
Jin Roh - SWAT team goodness
Vandread - giant mechs, men and women are enemies in the beginning. All good
Sorcerer Hunters - I can't explain it.

REAL SHOWS


Bull Run - rant 1 season on SPIKE. A show that follows teams in a gumball rally styled race across America.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 29, 2008)

The Hobbit (the animated one). Came out in the '70s I believe.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 29, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> The Hobbit (the animated one). Came out in the '70s I believe.



We watched that in 7th grade when we read The Hobbit.


NO ONE HAS HEARD OF "THE POINT"! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Which has a point, Kinda.

"I was on acid and I looked at the trees and I realized that they all came to points, and the little branches came to points, and the houses came to point. I thought, 'Oh! Everything has a point, and if it doesn't, then there's a point to it.'" -- Harry Nilsson


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 29, 2008)

Is the Point that animated short with characters who are all geometric shapes, because I vaguely remember that.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (May 30, 2008)

oh, Interstella 5555, I LOVE it! it took me years after seeing it on that Cartoon Network segment .. with the robot and stuff .. that it was actually a movie. now, as for stuff to contribute to 'nobody's heard of..", I'll have to say..  Flight of the Living Dead. it's one of the worst movies I've ever seen, that nobody's heard of, but it was GREAT because of how stupid it was. same with that movie where the guy and the girl are newlyweds and they like.. I dunno.. vacation and stuff and he slowly turns into a zombie because of something. it was a horridly bad movie, too


----------



## Data_stalker (May 30, 2008)

It was a Made for TV Movie and everyone but the main character had a pointed head and he was outcasted. I think the name for him was Oglio or Oblio or some shit like that.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 30, 2008)

Captain Star
Ovide And The Gang
Denver The Last Dinosaur
Hypernauts


I miss the gloose


----------



## Data_stalker (May 30, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> oh, Interstella 5555, I LOVE it! it took me years after seeing it on that Cartoon Network segment .. with the robot and stuff .. that it was actually a movie. now, as for stuff to contribute to 'nobody's heard of..", I'll have to say.. Flight of the Living Dead. it's one of the worst movies I've ever seen, that nobody's heard of, but it was GREAT because of how stupid it was. same with that movie where the guy and the girl are newlyweds and they like.. I dunno.. vacation and stuff and he slowly turns into a zombie because of something. it was a horridly bad movie, too


 
I remember seeing previews for Flight of the Living Dead.

Don't tell me Romero directed it.


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 4, 2008)

UNICO!!! .... ^_^;
Meatballs


----------



## Asskickuater (Jul 21, 2008)

RedVein said:


> "Your pregnant? HOw the hell did that happen?!"
> "What do you think?!"
> "You mean... when we were in the cell?"
> 
> ...



hi, I am Asskickulater, kinda weird that I found this, but, I am the asskickulater person he was talking about, hey, if you ever read this, whats your youtube account


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Eurekaaaaaaa! Now that I've gotten that out of the way, why would you post Evangelion? I mean, c'mon! Grrr!

Anyway, uh...The Brothers Flubb. Because it had two episodes tops, I swear.

Was The Point a Beatles film? OK, never mind--Ringo just narrated.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2008)

Test_Subject said:


> Dead Leaves
> Another awesome anime movie. Comic book style art FTW.  D:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rT9-l9SkihI



I've seen dead leaves and it was the funniest anime I've ever seen it was the best.


----------

